# VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Volkswagen has announced a new body kit. I like it, subtle yet bold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_"Aerodynamics for Eos. For the extra-sporty appearance of the Eos, Volkswagen Accessories now offers a front spoiler, side skirts on. The optics [visual effect] was created in collaboration with Volkswagen Design."_ - Announcement from Volkswagen Zubehör translation assisted by Google:
Volkswagen's German Eos Sport Accessory page translated via Babelfish (Check out the other neat stuff):
Volkswagen Accessories for Eos - Sport & Design

Here is a blog item on the announcement with photos.
Easy Car Blog - VW Modifies Their Own Eos Coupe Convertible/

The front apron is €369 and the side skirts are €399 Euros, unpainted.
The spoiler is apparently available in the USA pre-painted for $399 retail.
 VWvortex Forums - Eos - One piece lip spoilers now available from VW








I think this kit would look good with some of the changes from the 2010 GT-Sport;
such as the painted grille (chrome begone!), darkened headlights, black painted front foglights surround, and dark tinted rear window, but minus the black painted roof pillars:
VWvortex Forums - Eos - 2010 Eos

















And even better, hide the license plate bracket with a motorized bracket: (I have no connection with this company)
 VWvortex Forums - A4 (B8) - Hide Away Plate Holders at Swift Motorsports!
Youtube - Swift Motorsports Motorized Hide Away Plate Holder Vid 2
I believe the wheel pictured is the Azuro, which I've always been partial to.
VWvortex Forums - Eos - Eos Wheel Photos [Archived]

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_New to the N.A. market is the 17X7.5 ET47 Azuro wheels. This car has the dark version, the lighter colored version (on the inside) looks better.










Enjoy,
Dennis











_Modified by Friendship7 at 11:18 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

Some other views to the Volkswagen body-kit : ( black EOS )
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20466
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20493
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20538


_Modified by boschinger at 10:09 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (boschinger)*

Thanks Boschinger,
I think you beat me to punch in posting images of the body-kit to this forum,








sans rear spoiler, although you didn't write what the pictures were of








and you had some additional (custom?) mods.








VWvortex Forums - Eos - Eos Photos?

_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_








_Modified by boschinger at 9:20 PM 5-27-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_Some other views to the body-kit : ( black EOS )
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20466
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20493
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20538


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

this EOS has the ABT-Body Kit








this EOS ( black EOS ) has the Volkswagen-Body Kit you postet at top
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20466
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20493
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20538

on this view you can see some difference
















under the fog-light you can see a small "grill"









_Modified by boschinger at 10:05 AM 5-29-2009_

_Modified by boschinger at 10:06 AM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by boschinger at 10:12 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (boschinger)*

Thanks for the correction,
I think I need to have my eyes checked again.








Black is a great color to work with. The ABT kit looks better in black than the other color cars I've seen it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, what wheels do you have on these cars?









_Quote, originally posted by *boschinger* »_this EOS has the ABT-Body Kit








this EOS ( black EOS ) has the Volkswagen-Body Kit you postet at top
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20466
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20493
http://www.eostreffen.eu/galle...20538

on this view you can see some difference


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

Wheels : Corniche http://www.jms-fahrzeugteile.d...27f4b


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

I love this kit. Any idea where one could get one? I looked around vw's site and didn't see anything...


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (justme97)*

I checked with an online oem parts dealer who has always given me great prices in the past. He gave me the following part numbers:
1Q0-071-609-GRU (front spoiler)
1Q0-071-685-GRU (side skirts, set of 2 left and right)
It's looking like the price from him anyways would be about $1100 for these 3 pieces, unpainted. However he doesn't have any in as he says they have not hit the us yet. 
I'm excited. I think this might be a great way to subdue that "chick car" vibe of the eos and also freashen the look up a bit for a two year owner such as myself


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Nice stuff*

I wouldn't mind some of these on my Eos. Especially with an uprated exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

I received my first primed set today from VW. The front retails for $609.00 and the side skirts retail for $659.00 (for the pair).
This set is sold already, but if there is intereat, I will work on getting some more. Currently, there are none in the VW warehouse system.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler ([email protected])*

I have a set in stock for anyone looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler ([email protected])*

Another set arrived today. Let me know if you are looking for a set.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: VW OEM Aerodynamic Body Kit for Eos: Apron, Skirts, and Spoiler (Friendship7)*

I finnaly got to see another picture of this cool body kit. It was in a mail add from vw for vw accessories. The small pamplet featured a few wheel designs but also had a TINY rear angle picture of a white eos and if you look closely you'll notice it has the spoiler and side skirts. 
I would I could get some more real world pics of this kit though!


----------

